# Next GTR "R35" FAQ!



## r35forums.com (Jul 20, 2004)

R35GTR Frequently Asked Questions

This FAQ was created to help answer some of the frequently asked questions encountered at r35forum.com, or at SAU. Please note that much of the information in this document is based on speculation, rumor, and incomplete information, as NISSAN MOTOR CO., LTD. has yet to announce much formal information on the 2007 Nissan R35GTR. As well, please note "r35gtr" is used here throughout, but Nissan has not mentioned the next gtr's name, they have but called it the GTR only. I use "r35gtr" throughout because many people associate it with that title, but you can substitute it for next gtr if you like. Once Nissan does provide a name for it, I'll be sure to include it in this FAQ and overwride the "r35gtr."

Table of Contents

1. Introduction
1a. History
1b. Vehicle Overview
2. What are the specs of the R35GTR?
2a. Body-design, Size, and Weight
2b. Engine
2c. Transmission
2d. Wheels and Brakes
3. How well will it perform?
3a. General
3b. Will the R35 outperform luxury sport cars like the Porsche 911 Turbo?
4. When will it be released?
5. How much will it cost and what options will be available?
6. Miscellaneous
6a. Is the R35GTR the replacement for the Nissan Skyline R34 GTR?
6b. Will it be N/A (Naturally Aspirated), or will it be turbo?
6c. What other related cars might Nissan be developing?
7. Where can I find more information, articles, and pictures about the R35GTR?
8. Summary
9. Who wrote this R35GTR FAQ?

1. Introduction

1a. History

The R35GTR will be the hard work of 7 progressive years. Nissan R&D, since 2000 had plans of the 11th generation GTR. The Nissan Skyline R34 GTR is in no way similar to the R35GTR. The R35GTR is separate from the Skyline lineage, so there is no direct correlation between any precedent models of the GTR. The RB26DETT had poor emissions always, and the R34 GTR had low mpg ratings. The engine produced 280hp (320hp unofficially), and it was an inline six, 2.6 litre twin turbo engine. None of the Skyline or GTR models were ever released in the U.S. although import companies like RbMotoring has made it possible to import and register one. In Japan, the R34 GTR was discontinued in 2002, with the Nur and M-Spec limited edition models. The V36 Skyline, due out 2006 will be based on the previous skyline coupe AND sedan models.

In 2001, Nissan unveiled a concept, the GTR Concept in 2001 at the Tokyo Motor Show. As a result, many were skeptical of the design so Nissan went back to the drawing board and has kept hush about it since then. This car is the direct predecessor to the R35GTR. The engine spec's of the GTR Concept were never known, nor mentioned, but it is rumored to have had no engine at the show, although the promo video featuring the GTR Concept was a running model, suspected to have had a VQ engine from a track model Fairlady Z33. The engine should have made about 250-300hp at crank. Since its debut, Nissan has stated to make a production model for 2007. It is noted to be unveiled in late 2006 at the Geneva Auto Show.

1b. Vehicle Overview

We know that the R35GTR will have 2 doors, and four real bucket seats, and is a rear-wheel drive (not leaning toward's AWD) design based around Nissan's VQ engine. Like Nissan's previous Skyline models, the R35GTR will be a sporty car and is expected to have excellent handling and great acceleration. Rumor has it that the R35GTR will have stiffer handling than its previous counterparts, which were known for their handling in tight corners. The R35GTR will fall into categories like sports car, sports coupe, etc. There are no current length measurements.

The latest specifications on the VQ32DETT engine have it making an estimated 480ps at 7200rpm. Why go with the VQ and turbo it? Well, due to emission problems Nissan had with the RB26DETT, it has dropped it and made a new designed VQ engine with better emissions and gas mileage, also reduces oil consumption with a "semi-wet sump" system. See the section on specifications for more details on the engine.

2. What are the specs of the R35GTR?

2a. Body-design, Size, and Weight

In terms of weight, there is a lot of speculation on how much the car will weigh. Nissan hasn't traditionally built lightweight sports cars so we suspect the R35GTR to be within 3200 pounds like the 350z, and its older counterparts. If worst comes to worst, expect it to be tipping 3400 pounds. Carbon and Aluminum Panels will provide maximum rigidity. The Nissan R35GTR will be based on a new FR-L platform (Primary Front engine/Rear wheel drive transaxle, motor-assisted front wheel drive or "e-4WD") due to good results from testing.

2b. Engine

As mentioned above, the R35GTR is based around Nissan's VQ engine, but it is now assisted by twin turbo's. 3.2 litres seems reasonably enough like a displacement for a car to produce 480ps. The engine will be a high revving, high power, and high torque engine. The VQ32DETT generates an estimated 480ps @ 7,200rpm, 58.0kg/m @ 5,200rpm. Compared to the twin-turbo RB26DETT in the tenth generation R34 GTR, the new VQ32DETT engine has a large number of improvements. The VQ is almost identical to that of the 350z's, so you just need to look at the specs of the 350z's engine, but take note of the .2 litre addition, twin turbo's, and new design and better efficiency.

2c. Transmission

Current information has the R35GTR coming with a new 7-speed sequential manual getrag transmission mated to the 480ps VQ32DETT described above.

2d. Wheels and Brakes

The wheel package will be large. What is expected is 20 inch aluminum rims on 255/40/20 front, 285/35/20 rear tire size Z rated performance tires. It is strange though, as the latest taped up test mule in Nurburgring had 18x8 inch rims, and previously before this, the same setup, this time though the wheel's were borrowed from the R34 Skyline GTR.

3. How well will it perform?

3a. General

Since the car will most likely be tipping at around 3000 pounds, and it will have around 480ps, it is expected to perform like a race car should perform. Nissan's aim with the R35GTR is to top all other previous Skyline GTR models, and with a 3.2 V-6 twin turbo engine, it should be more than capable. Understeer will not be an issue, and the car will deliver lots of torque for good pull. The R35GTR has a mid high RPM range, peak power reaching at 7,200rpm, but with some modifications one can expect the car to top at around 8,500rpm. As for the driveline, all that is known is that it will be a 7-speed sequential manual getrag transmission, but you can expect tight gear ratios for super quick launches. Why they picked getrag AGAIN, is unknown though. For 0-60 times, expect sub 5's.

3b. Will the R35 outperform luxury sport cars like the Porsche 911 Turbo?

Well for one, I don't suggest going out and intending to street race anything. Really though, it depends on the driver and his/her experience. Since Nissan's exact target to beat is the Porsche 911 Turbo, I am positive it will give Porsche a run for its money. They have similar specs, and Nissan based their final decisions on the next gtr's spec's based on the Porsche's 911 Turbo, just adding twin turbo, an extra 50hp or so, and having a 3.2 instead of a 3.6 litre.

4. When will it be released?

Nissan does not have an official time of release, but Carlos Ghosn, chair of Nissan said the next gtr would arrive no later than 2007. It is expected to first show up either at the Geneva Auto Show, or the Tokyo Motor Show (maybe even at TAS.)

5. How much will it cost and what options will be available?

Most of this is speculation, but really as far as options go, there won't be much. Nissan will make it a priority to sell this car in a high price range, due to all the performance parts it will come with. It seems reasonable to have it priced at 50-60k, if it is to compete with Porsche, Audi, BMW, etc. Other models might be more expensive, I don't mean other models' but other trims or special (limited) edition trims. There is no word on a hardtop (targa) model, or a roadster like the 350z. Since the R35GTR will come with all you'd want, the only important option would be an extended warranty, I suppose. It will come with HID's, bucket seats, (possibly nav system), etc. No word on color choices, but the spy shot car's have all been dressed in toned down silver, and/or titanium grey as well the gtr concept was silver. The latest test mule was spotted at Nurburgring, being photographed while undergoing track testing in Germany.

6. Miscellaneous

6a. Is the R35GTR the replacement for the Nissan Skyline R34 GTR?

No. The R35 is a different model from the R34 GTR. Additionally, the new GTR has broken off from the Skyline lineage.

6b. Will it be N/A (Naturally Aspirated), or will it be turbo?

As far as we know, Nissan has plans of having a Twin electric-assisted Turbo VQ engine. Rumors of a NA 3.6 or 4.2 are long gone.

6c. What other related cars might Nissan be developing?

From what we know, Nissan is planning to reintroduce the 240sx in 2007 in the states, as well launch the S16 Silvia in Japan, and possibly the same in the U.K. Most of it is from speculation and rumor but we are confident much of this is true. Nissan is also possibly planning a re-update of the 350z.

Nismo R35GTR Model

Nismo is the performance branch for Nissan Motors Japan. How they can up the ante of the R35GTR is unknown, but expect them to offer a higher performance version. The power figures of the next gtr seem a bit high, but who knows. I would have expected 300hp, and for then Nismo to have a 400hp crate engine for the future model, something in those lines. The R35GTR will have a new distinct chassis, FR-L, separate from all other models.

Nissan V36 Skyline

Nissan will introduce the V36 Skyline in 2006, which will be where Nissan left the V35 Skyline--Fuga oriented. Again, this is all speculation but it is deemed to be true.

7. Where can I find more information, articles, and pictures about the R35GTR?

You can visit r35forum.com, or r35gtr.com. You can also try looking in the Next Skyline forum at skylinesaustralia.com. In 2004, Road and Track published an article on the "2007 Nissan GTR." Many other import magazines have some snippet on it. Search at yahoo.com or google.com for "r35gtr" where you will find more information. This FAQ though, and the sites of the FAQ creators will contain the most concrete and valid up-to-date information on the R35GTR online though.

If you don't find the information you need in this FAQ or that article, you can definitely go to r35forum.com and look up posts with the search engine. If you don't find what you want, make a question at the forum, and we'll try to answer it in the best way possible.

8. Summary

2007 Nissan R35GTR
Expected Release: TBD~2007
Body Style: 2 doors coupe, 4 seats
Weight: Most likely under 3200 lb.
Drivetrain: 480ps @ 7,200rpm, 58.0kg/m @ 5,200rpm. 3.2L V6 Twin electric-assisted Turbo engine. Rear-wheel drive 7-speed sequential manual getrag transmission
Steering/Suspension: rack & pinion with double-wishbone front and multi-link rear suspension
Wheels: 255/40/20 front, 285/35/20 rear tire size on 20" wheels.
Performance: 0-60 approx. sub 5 seconds, 1/4 mile approx. 13.0 sec due to power figure estimates.

9. Who wrote this R35GTR FAQ?

This R35GTR FAQ was written by Dave (Dave on r35forum.com) on 12/01/04. Additional information and suggestions were supplied by other people such as Rezz (Rezz on skylineaustralia.com) and Mark (Mark on r35gtr.com, v35gtr.com.) Corrections or new information should be sent to Dave at [email protected] or private message at r35forum.com for inclusion in later versions.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

I heard they were going to have AWD except the front wheeles were going to use an electric system similar to the nissan March except more performance geared. Nissan calls it E-AWD, it explains it on their homepage.


----------



## r35forums.com (Jul 20, 2004)

Faq has been updated, a few error's in this one, go to this post to see the edited one:
http://r35forum.com/index.php?showtopic=5
skylineGTR_Guy, it's all in the air right now. Either it's gonna be E-4WD, E-AWD, or E-RWD. That's the only thing nissan hasn't supplied us with more information. Everything else is specs FROM NISSAN, during the test session were they finalized them. go to my forums and register, since you seem so keen on finding out more, Ill show you what I have, as far as the shot's I have. my msn is [email protected], I have a few proposals for you.


----------

